# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Drugo dijete, kada ?

## Brendica

Sto mislite kada je pametno roditi drugo dijete? Moja bebica sada ima 9 i pol mjeseci, jel prerano za drugo? Bas bih voljela znati sto vi mislite o tome...

----------


## mara

Ja bi isto drugo.
MM i ja se trudimo   :Smile:  , no kako još nemam mengu ..... tko zna..... bar se dobro zabavljamo

----------


## Oriana

Pricekala sam da odradim godinu dana nakon porodnog sa Lukom   :Laughing:  
Ispalo je mrvicu vise od tih godinu dana, Luka je imao dvije i pol godine kad se rodio Josip. Htjela sam malo smrsaviti (hm, nisam bas uspjela), vratiti se u normalu, obnoviti zeljezo (ni to bas nisam uspjela, ali nema veze). 
I bas mi ih je krasno vidjeti skupa, igraju se, proslo je doba velike ljubomore   :Heart:

----------


## sandraf

kada drugo? 

kad gledas ono svoje prvo i pomislis: kako je vec veliki, vrijeme stvarno leti.... a bas bismo mogli jos jednom sve ispocetka...   :Heart:  

naravno, taj trenutak nekom dodje prije, nekom kasnije.... nekom nikada...

----------


## koka

Mi smo  drugo napravili nakon pet mjeseci i još ga malo čekamo.Sad je pitanje kada treće?
Mislim da ćemo na njega malo pričekati više iz tehničkih razloga,a ne toliko iz želje.

----------


## Amalthea

Mi smo htjeli razliku od 3 godine, ispalo 10 i pol...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

Ja sam prije Vjekoslava drugo htjela odmah,ali sada kada je Vjeko tu ipak nakon što se malo naspavam!  :Grin:

----------


## Brunda

> kada drugo? 
> 
> kad gledas ono svoje prvo i pomislis: kako je vec veliki, vrijeme stvarno leti.... a bas bismo mogli jos jednom sve ispocetka...   
> 
> naravno, taj trenutak nekom dodje prije, nekom kasnije.... nekom nikada...


Točno tako. I još da oba partnera to pomisle u isto vrijeme   :Grin:

----------


## sasana

> kad gledas ono svoje prvo i pomislis: kako je vec veliki, vrijeme stvarno leti.... a bas bismo mogli jos jednom sve ispocetka...   
> 
> naravno, taj trenutak nekom dodje prije, nekom kasnije.... nekom nikada...


Joj covjece da znam da nece biti ovako odmah. Ali s ovom malom hiperaktivnom nocnom i dnevnom nespavalicom tko zna kada cemo tako nesto pomisliti   :Laughing:

----------


## ~lex~

A kada treće?  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Brunda

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ceca

Ja napravila razliku bas kako treba. Medjutim, moje iskustvo bas nije pozitvno sto se tice te razlike. Savetovala bih da dete ipak napuni bar tri,pa i 4 godine, meni nedostajalo jos malo do tri . Tako su mali i u tom periodu i hvata prvi 'pubertet'-svojeglavi. To je samo moje iskustvo, vidim i ma i drugacijih

----------


## Lu

MM je u radjaoni sav raznjezen govorio kako ce marko odmah dobiti seku, onda je sve zavrsilo carskim rezom pa smo rekli ok, nakon godinu dana. e sad nakon 6 mjeseci nespavanja sacekat cemo da se malo naspavamo...ali ne predugo da nam se spavanje ne omili   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

dogovor je pao na ljeto 2006!

----------


## sani ri

> Mi smo htjeli razliku od 3 godine, ispalo 10 i pol...


ima nas još :D

----------


## Brendica

Ma mozda bih i ja malo pricekala, mozda je i bolje za prvo dijete, da sam samo njena itd., ali ako opet zatrudnim nakon dvije godine sef ce mi poludit, ovako su u firmi uhodani bez mene. A nisam bas ni u cvijetu mladosti. A opet se bojim da li cu moci sama s dvije male bebe, bake su daleko. Je li tesko, moze li se to?   :?

----------


## nana33

Mi smo htjeli razliku 4 godine ispalo 8 i pol.Malo sam se bojala kako će to izgledati ali izgleda super-on veliki , ona mala -on krasno podnosi njene upade u sobu i neumorno je posprema.  :Love:

----------


## JaMajka

> A opet se bojim da li cu moci sama s dvije male bebe, bake su daleko. Je li tesko, moze li se to?   :?


Može se, zašto ne?! Sve je stvar organizacije  :Wink:  . 
Ja ne bih još. Želim se još neko vrijeme posvetiti samo našoj curici, a s druge strane kada bih bila trudna bilo bi mi vrlo ograničeno ponašanje prema njoj :/ , u smislu ne ju (previše) nositi, dizati, nositi kolica što mi se gotovo svakodnevno ponavlja zbog raznih prepreka itd. Također želim pružiti priliku organizmu da se oporavi od prvog poroda 8) . Preporučuju se barem dvije godine.

----------


## Maggie

> kada drugo? 
> 
> kad gledas ono svoje prvo i pomislis: kako je vec veliki, vrijeme stvarno leti.... a bas bismo mogli jos jednom sve ispocetka...   
> 
> naravno, taj trenutak nekom dodje prije, nekom kasnije.... nekom nikada...


Meni dođe svaki dan  :/

----------


## brigita2

> A opet se bojim da li cu moci sama s dvije male bebe, bake su daleko. Je li tesko, moze li se to?   :?


Razlika između Elene i Danijela je 19 mjeseci. Meni je tih 19 mjeseci bilo teško. Ipak je E bila još beba kad je D došao. Ni nama ne pomažu bake. Svuda vodimo dvoje male i nerazumne djece. Ponekad je jedno djete bolesno, a doktoru moraš voditi oboje jer drugo nemaš komu ostaviti. Ne možeš ih nikad ostaviti same u sobi jer su neuračunljivi. Kad idem na WC oboje ih vodim sa sobom, ako MM nije doma. 
Dok jedno djete hranim ili presvlačim drugo mi izvuče svu robu iz ormara ili sakrije daljinski od televizora. Dok to pospremam ono prvo djete se popne na stolicu i dohvati nož tj. telefon tj. kuharicu itd. Totalni kaos. Ako je jedno djete bolesno i treba više pažnje situacija se još pogorša. 

Dobro je to što su si po godinama blizu pa se sad već "lijepo" igraju. Naravno moramo paziti da se ne grizu, grebu, čupaju i udaraju, ali inače se vole.  :Wink:  

Moja je poruka: Nemojte se žuriti! (Ali svako djete je različito i svaki roditelj je drukčiji i svaka situacija je drukčija pa to ne mora ništa značiti) Ako se ipak dogodi mala razlika ili se odlučite na to, preživjet ćete (i mi smo još živi).  :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

Izmedju mojih je razlika 2,4 godine.
Oskar se uopce ne sjeca da je ikada zivio bez Melite. Meni je bas drago sto je razlika medju njima takva kakva je...

Istina je da za drugo dijete i svako sljedece nikad nemas toliko vremena kao sto si imao za prvo jer od kad se drugo rodi sve se dijeli na dvoje pa tako i vrijeme i paznja koje im mozes posvetiti...
Prvorodjeni su, kako god gledas povlasteni u dijelu svog zivota dok ne dodju braco ili seka...

Ja sam bila sama samcata s njima kad su bili ful mali, bez i jedne bake, cak i bez MM-a i skroz dobro sam to shendlala... Nit meni kaj fali, nit njima...

----------


## Mony

Ja bih tu rekla - kad dodje, dobro dodje   :Wink:   :Love:  
Ako se vec razmislja o drugom djetetu, znaci da ga se zeli. Pa ponekad je dobro i mrvicu spontanosti pa da prinova iznenadi   :Wink:   Glavno da je zeljeno, a ono ce sebi stvoriti svoj kutak u nasim zivotima i biti omiljeno ko i prvo. 
Tako ja gledam. I zbog te ljubavi se vjerujem sve moze stici, mozda ne da stan uvijek bude cist, da se uvijek nadje vremena za sebe, da se covjek naspava..., ali i to vrijeme ce brzo proci - pa svi se ni ne okrenemo, a vec je tjedan za nama   :Wink:  
Ja osobno ne bih htjela ipak prebrzo pa da u trudnoci ne smijem ni podici svog malog bucka, a ne mogu mu na njemu razumljiv nacin objasniti zasto. 
A sto se ljubomore tice, nje ce u razumnim kolicinama, uvijek biti.   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

kad prespavam barem jednu noć.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## brane

moji su razlika 3,2g i moj Tino ne može zamislit da nešto ne radi s bratom....
Iako je Luka još mali, dok se Tino igra na podu s Puzzlima Luka je pored njega ili u ležaljkici ili se valja po podu .... 
Nikad nikakve ljubomore, nikad nikakve zavisti...
samo se sad počeo ljutiti kad brat popije sve iz bočice pa on nema onaj jedan gucić  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

jako je važno i prije se odlučite baciti u akciju na novu bebu (ako starije ima oko 2g i više) početi s djetetom pričati o braci/seki, posječivati dječje trgovinie i pitati djetešce što bi ono kupilo bebi itd. 
nama je to jako pomoglo....
NIKAD,AMA BAŠ NITI JEDNA TRUNČICA LJUBOMORE NIJE POSTOJALA KOD tINA (uh velika slova) 

ako radiš veliku razliku onda se starije dijete navikne da svu vašu ljubav poklanjate samo njemu i kad dođe druga beba onda se ovo starije osjeća zapostavljenim iako to nije ....

ako radiš malu razliku....eeeeeeeee za to treba imati konjske živce jer imati dvije bebe u kući nije lako....

moja prijateljica je ostala trudna kad joj je prvo dijete imalo 3mj. i dobili su blizance....ej...to su tri bebe doma....pakaooooooooooo....

sretno svima koji se trude napraviti bracu/seku  :Heart:

----------


## Lu

> Glavno da je zeljeno, a ono ce sebi stvoriti svoj kutak u nasim zivotima i biti omiljeno ko i prvo.


  :Love:

----------


## ninochka

> moja prijateljica je ostala trudna kad joj je prvo dijete imalo 3mj. i dobili su blizance....ej...to su tri bebe doma....pakaooooooooooo....


e ovog se ja bojim   :Grin:  a imam jaaaaki predosjećaj da mi se baš to moglo desiti   :Laughing:  

inače drugo kad prvo bude imalo više od 2,5 - 3 u svakom slučaju

----------


## Sanja

Doktor mi je rekao da je idealno zatrudniti kad prva beba ima oko godinu dana, ne prije (ako se bas ne dogodi).

Meni se svidja mala razlika, tako da se cijelo razdoblje nespavanja i vecih napora odradi odjednom. Imam dojam da su djeca s manjom razlikom veci frendovi, ako me kuzite.  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka

Sanja jel ti to krećeš u akciju uskoro?   :Wink:

----------

Karlo je imao godinu i par tjedana kad sam ostala trudna drugi put, a nekako smo prestali pazit i bas odlucili da idemo na to mozda mjesec prija...imat ce 20 mjeseci kad rodim bebu i uopce se ne zamaram pitanjem kako ce mi bit...bit ce super :D

----------


## NanoiBeba

Mi smo htjeli razliku od min dvije godine isto iz razloga jer je Frano bio loš spavač.
Baš mi je lijepo imati ih ovako dvoje s relativno malom razlikom. Prvi dani su bili malo kompliciraniji, ali sada sve više uživam i nemrem si zamisliti niakk drugačije neg njih dvoje. Da sam mlađa, možda bi ubacila i treće.

----------


## ~lex~

> Imam dojam da su djeca s manjom razlikom veci frendovi, ako me kuzite.


Čuj, to ti je vrlo individualno. 

Ja imam skoro 29, moja sestra će skoro 28. Razlika između nas je 11 mjeseci.
Druga sestra ima 22. Ova od 28 i ova od 22 su najbolje prijateljice, stalno izlaze zajedno, kuže se bez pričanja, imaju isti smisao za humor. Ja ih beskrajno volim, ali sam totalno drugačija. Imamo još i brata od 15 godina koji više nalikuje meni, kako izgledom, tako i karakterom.

----------


## mina

> Glavno da je zeljeno, a ono ce sebi stvoriti svoj kutak u nasim zivotima i biti omiljeno ko i prvo.


Nama kad dođe, dobro dođe... 

MM kaže da bi odmah (inače je htio blizance). 
Ja si mislim da možda bolje manja razlika da se ne bi odučili od svega oko male bebe i čekajući da prvo bude veće odustali od drugog... 
Jer se mnogima to desilo. Prvo misle da će biti naporno s malom razlikom, pa čekaju bolji posao, veći stan i sl., a na kraju im se prvo učini preveliko da bi dobilo bracu/seku i pomisle kako su već "u godinama" i da neće sad moći s malom bebom pa nikad nemaju drugo...
A i možda će se bolje slagati ako je manja razlika, više naučiti dijeliti, biti zajedno, igrati se... 
A opet me strah da će biti prenaporno (ipak je najviše na mami). 
I ako neću u trudnoći moći dizati, nosati malenu... A bit će premala da shvati, pa će možda misliti da ju mama više ne voli i sl.... 
I ja si dobro razmišljam o tome što bi bilo bolje za sve i pametnije...
Ne znam, najbolje kad se desi... Onda ćemo se prilagoditi situaciji i mislim da će se sve moći izdržati, i psihički, fizički, a nekako i financijski... "NIGDAR NI BILO DA NEKAK NI BILO, NIGDAR NI NE BU, DA NEKAK NE BU"

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja jel ti to kreces u akciju uskoro?


O tom cemo na kavi.   :Grin:

----------


## lidac2004

s obziro da nam je za ovo trebalo tri godine,cim prodje onih preporucenih 6 mjeseci pauze,odmah u akciju 8)

----------


## Brendica

Ma znate sta, popustamo mi kocnice! Idemo, pa kud puklo. Ako se desi, nitko sretniji od nas   :Wink:  Vec cemo mi to nekak shendlati, ako je mogla Mukica (sama samcata, divim Ti se!!!), onda mogu i ja s MM. Kako sam vec napisala, nisam u cvijetu mladosti, a ako razmisljam i o trecem bebacu   :Grin:  jednog dana, nemam sto cekati  :D Hvala svima!

----------


## sandraf

> s obziro da nam je za ovo trebalo tri godine,cim prodje onih preporucenih 6 mjeseci pauze,odmah u akciju 8)


lidac, tako je i moja sestricna razmislja, s tim da su oni prvi put pokusavali 4 godine. sad ima 2 prekrasne cure - razlika 19 mjeseci!  :Smile:

----------


## lidac2004

> Ma znate sta, popustamo mi kocnice! Idemo, pa kud puklo. Ako se desi, nitko sretniji od nas   Vec cemo mi to nekak shendlati, ako je mogla Mukica (sama samcata, divim Ti se!!!), onda mogu i ja s MM. Kako sam vec napisala, nisam u cvijetu mladosti, a ako razmisljam i o trecem bebacu   jednog dana, nemam sto cekati  :D Hvala svima!


 :D  :D javljaj stanje   :Wink:

----------


## sasana

> Kako sam vec napisala, nisam u cvijetu mladosti,


Kako to mislis nisam u cvijetu mladosti? Pa na slikama bas izgledas mladoliko. Sto ti to znaci? Ni ja nisam cvjetic, ali se sa 32 ne osjecam staro.

----------


## Brendica

Znam da, ali vjerovala ili ne 31 godinu skoro. Mozda je to glupo, ali nekako sam racunala, ako drugo rodim sa 34 recimo, onda kada ono bude imalo 5 godina ja cu imati 39, i to mi se čini kao duboka starost   :Laughing:  I kada onda planirati trece   :Grin:  ? Ma vjerojatno sam malo subjektivna, ali da sam znala da je to tako super, vjerojatno bih puuuuuuuno prije rodila   :Wink:

----------


## mara

> Ma vjerojatno sam malo subjektivna, ali da sam znala da je to tako super, vjerojatno bih puuuuuuuno prije rodila


Ovo ko da su moje riječi!!!!
Ja još samo trebam mengu dobiti pa da krenemo zaozbiljno na drugo...... pa na treće.... pa tko zna......

----------


## ana.m

Ja bih voljela drugo roditi kad budu Janku cca 3 godine. Nadam se da će ići po planu.

----------


## snorki

Mi nismo nista cekali. Odmah drugo.   :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka

ja još ne bi drugo

----------


## luciana

Kod mene je razlika kod cura 3 godine i dva mjeseca. Meni je to idealno. Paula je već sve kužila kad se sestra trebala roditi. Bez problema joj je ustupila krevetić i prešla u svoju sobu. Nije bila ni malčice ljubomorna, a sad se već znaju i igrati zajedno. A kad narastu velike već ih vidim kao najbolje frendice.

----------


## lidija_33

sve ti to ovisi kakvo ti je prvo dijete, al mislim da je razlika od 3 godine dobra. ja sam tako napravila između L i J i onda razmišljala hoću, neću još jedno. Pa je razlika J Š ispala 7 godina. Nije mi žao jer sam postigla u toj pauzi dosta na svom poslu, stekla neke pozicije i ugled i sad mi je nekako s trećim najljepše na porodiljnom. uživamo svi skupa. a stariji dečki su dovoljno veliki da im ne trebam toliko a i nisu ljubomorni. ja imam 34 i baš mi je sve nekako na vrijeme

----------


## irenas

Meni je trudnoća bila super super svi me mazili i pazili i stvarno bi opet sve iz početka osim zadnjih 15 sati naravno to bi nekako ako ništa onda bar skratila.Za mene idealna razlika izmedu djece je oko 3-4 godine jer se na taj način stigneš dovoljno posvetiti prvom a kad se drugo rodi,prvo je dovoljno veliko da razumije bar malo šta znači mala beba.u međuvremenu se malo vratiš na posao,među ljude a kad ti svi dosade   :Mad:   onda fino iz početka.Moja poznanica ima 4 sina,između svakog je 4 godine razlike i savršeno funkcioniraju.

___________________

Dora 1.10.2004.

----------


## LeiA

Moj bebač ima 4,5 mjeseca. Kad sam rodila tako sam se uplašila da nisam htjela više djece. Poslije sam vrlo brzo htjela hrpu. 
Sad sam trenutno tužna i umorna i ne bih se željela tako ponovo osjećati. Iako znam da ću se vjerojatno predomisliti i zaboraviti i obožavam svog sinčića, zanima me da li nekom NIKAD nije došlo da ima više djece i koje su prednosti imati samo jedno :/   ?

----------


## Loli

A vjerojatno ima. Imaš puno vremena za to jedno dijete i možeš mu se više posvetiti. Imam prijateljicu koja je odlučila imati jedno dijete radi groznog iskustva na porodu i kaže da nikad nije zažalila. Ja si nekad pomislim koliko sam samo vremena imala kad sam imala samo jedno dijete i koliko je to bilo lakše, ali je zato sad neusporedivo ljepše.
4 g razlike između F i O je super jer smo F mogli pripremiti na malu bebu i to je stvarno bilo ok, nije uopće bilo ljubomore, agresije i sl. Razlika je ipak velika zato jer je F morao dugo čekati na zajedničku igru koja ni sad, naravno, nije ravnopravna. 
Naši kumovi imaju 2g razlike i to je super, čini mi se bolje od 4 jer se njihovi klinci fenomenalno igraju skupa, baš su pravi najbolji prijatelji.
Sad me brine kako ću pripremiti O jer je ipak premali da mu mogu objasniti kako ćemo imati još jednu malu bebu, a on je taj koji je u našoj obitelji ljubomoran. Makar, ovaj vikend smo išli posjetiti jednu nalu bebicu i reagirao je prilično nježno i ni malo agresivno.

----------


## Arijana

> Sad sam trenutno tužna i umorna i ne bih se željela tako ponovo osjećati.


Leia, i ja sam osiječala poslije teškog poroda da neću imati više dijece i to me držalo mjesecima, to a i činjenica da je moja cura bila jaaakoo zahtjevna beba, sama pomisao da to prolazim još jednom mi se činila mazohistička. Ali evo njoj je sad 3,5 godine i ja sam u 7 mjesecu trudnoće i jako sam sretna što znam da je to razdoblje iscrpljenosti, nemoći, neispavanosti ipak kratko trajalo, toliko kratko da sam skoro i zaboravila kako je to. A ove naše zajedničke 3,5 godine su mi bile toliko intenzivne u pozitivnom smislu, toliko sam sretna s njom da nekad imam osiječaj da ću puknut od ljubavi, sreće i zadovoljstva. Jako se veselim ovoj bebici, a kad vidim moju curicu kako mi grli stomak, priča s bebanom, u trgovini više ne traži igračke za sebe nego za njega, ja se sva rastopim i znam da će mi bit lakše izdržat onih teških par mjeseci.
Tvoj Noa je još mali pa se nemoj zasad zamarat kako ćeš s drugim djetetom, a kasnije ćeš se sigurno predomislit   :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam imala jako težak i dugi porod ali sam već nakon 2 mjeseca rekla da bih mogla opet. Nije me hvatala nikakava tuga, ni umor, ni ljtunja. Zapravo tek sad mi je život potpun i onakakv kakav sam oduvijek sanjala. I ne bih voljela ostati samo na jednom. Želja mi je dvoje...

----------


## irenas

Vec sam od nekoliko zena u mojoj blizini cula da zbog teskog poroda ne zele imati jos djece.Meni je to pomalo neshvatljivo jer i sama sam imala tezi porod, oporavak mi je dugo trajo primala  sam 3 dana infuziju i prvih dana sam i samo mislila nikad vise.Ali vec poslije nekog vreman mi je zaista falila beba u trbuhu.Mi cemo pricekati ali planiram najmanje jedno a ako se odlucimo i dvoje.Pa nek boli koliko hoce sta ti je tih par sati muke naspram onog lijepog sto dolazi poslije.Meni je isto tako malo cudno kad netko kaze da nece imati vise djece jer misli da ne moze dijeliti ljubav izmedu dvoje :? ili jos najgore sto sam cula od jedne poznanice, i ne samo od nje,da si je sad tako super mrsava i da nema sanse da se opet udeblja.

----------


## LeiA

Meni su isto čudni ti komentari: zbog izgleda, zbog teškog poroda, da dijete ne mora dijeliti... ja se ne osjećam tako. Ja trenutno osjećam da moram cijelu sebe dati svom djetetu - mene uopće više skoro nema. Dijete me usrećuje i obožavam ga. Cijelo to iskustvo je jako nabijeno emocijama i iscrpljujuće. Osjećam da mi Noa to vraća svakim smješkom i da će mi vratiti još više kasnije kad bude više razumio.
Mislim da su djeca najsretnija kad su im roditelji sretni i zadovoljni i da uče o životu na našem primjeru. Svi su ljudi drugačiji. Ja bih željela, u snovima, imati mali čopor djece koje trči oko mene i zapitkuje me svašta - to mi je super! Ali ako budem osjećala da nemam dovoljno energije i vremena radije ću ostati na jednom nego da svi budu nesretni...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Arijana

> Ali ako budem osjećala da nemam dovoljno energije i vremena radije ću ostati na jednom nego da svi budu nesretni...


Pa u tome nema ništa loše, čemu taj tužni smajlić!
Moja šogorica ima troje dijece i toj dijeci se obrača jedino kad viče na njih i kad ih udara i kažnjava. Što je još smiješnije kaže da će ić na četvrto, kao neka dječice. :? 
Ja sam iz istog razloga kao i ti odgađala trudnoću do njene 3 godine jer sam joj se željela potpuno posvetit.

----------

Kod mene je razlika 2 godine i 2 mjeseca. Vjerujem da ce im poslije biti lijepo igrati se skupa, imati podrsku jedan u drugom kad im bude trebala, buduci da razlika u godinama nije velika....ali, sad je tesko prezivjeti, bez obzira na dobru organizaciju i dobru volju. (ona ima 2,8 godina-dvije godine ,osam mjeseci; on 6 mjeseci)

----------


## snorki

> Kod mene je razlika 2 godine i 2 mjeseca. Vjerujem da ce im poslije biti lijepo igrati se skupa, imati podrsku jedan u drugom kad im bude trebala, buduci da razlika u godinama nije velika....ali, sad je tesko prezivjeti, bez obzira na dobru organizaciju i dobru volju. (ona ima 2,8 godina-dvije godine ,osam mjeseci; on 6 mjeseci)


 Vidi kod mene razliku  :Rolling Eyes:  A od novembra cemo biti sami sa djecom. Bez icije pomoci sa strane.(uspaniceni smajlic :Smile:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> Kod mene je razlika 2 godine i 2 mjeseca. Vjerujem da ce im poslije biti lijepo igrati se skupa, imati podrsku jedan u drugom kad im bude trebala, buduci da razlika u godinama nije velika....ali, sad je tesko prezivjeti, bez obzira na dobru organizaciju i dobru volju. (ona ima 2,8 godina-dvije godine ,osam mjeseci; on 6 mjeseci)


Kod nas ce biti razlika od 2 god i 2 mj. Bas me panika hvata. :?

----------

Nema mjesta za paniku ako imas nekoga, samo jednu osobu da ti tu i tamo pomogne.

Meni je tesko jer sam u Norveskoj, muzevi roditelji su umrli, nema ni sestre ni brata, a tete cuvalice kostaju oko 100 kuna na sat, a to mi je previse. Mi smo potpuno sami u svemu vec 3 godine i to mi je najteze u cjeloj prici.
Da imam jednu osobu da mi dode samo par puta tjedno pomoci oko spremanja ili da samo uzme djete na jedan dan, ja bi se preporodila.
Ovako preporod cekam kad dodem u posjet u Zgb, kad vidim mamu i tatu i uvalim im malce, barem na kratko.

----------


## Ancica

Petra i Robi su taman tak nekako razlike u godinama.

Bas sam neki dan pricala s frendicom ciji su klinci iste razlike (i spolova) ali godinu dana mladi od mojih da ce se tesko razdoblje kroz koje sad prolazi promijeniti u samo godinu dana i da ce postati puno lakse.  Ovo iskljucivo na osnovu iskustva koje smo mi imali prije godinu dana (a koje je isto kao i njeno trenutno) i koje imamo sada.

Prosle godine Robi je jos uvijek bio u fazi igranja sa strane, uz promatranje drugih, te sa izrazenom potrebom za suparnistvom, dok je Petra bila vec u fazi igre u drustvu i sa drustvom ali ne dovoljno zrela da postuje tude zelje i da bude "fer partner" u igri.

Sada se igraju fenomenalno, druze, prate jedan drugog i postuju. Ne uvijek, naravno, i trzavice su svakodnevne ali razlika, kad pogledam, izmedu ovog doba prosle godine i sada je neusporediva.

Robi vise nije samo "promatrac" nego aktivno sudjeluje u igri a Petra je pocela kuziti kada vodenje igre treba prepustiti njemu, ili barem mu to dozvoliti, te kako se igrati tako da obadvoje aktivno sudjeluju u igri.

Koliko god da je bilo naporno imati dvoje male djece u pocetku, sada sam jako sretna da su toliko blizu jer su zaista povezani i odlicni partneri u igri.

----------


## DeaDea

ovdje već dugooooo svi spavaju vidim...........a ja sam baš neodlučna, tako bi htjela durgo dijete, al nikako se odlučit, a prvo dijte ima već petu godinu.......

----------


## gita75

> ovdje već dugooooo svi spavaju vidim...........a ja sam baš neodlučna, tako bi htjela durgo dijete, al nikako se odlučit, a prvo dijte ima već petu godinu.......


Pa meni je počela baš faliti još jedna beba kad je L. krenuo u školu i postao samostalniji. Do onda mi nije padalo na pamet...
Na kraju nam se desilo, nije da nismo htjeli, jednostavno se nismo mogli odlučiti i početi "raditi" pa je M. odlučila umjesto nas i pojavila se   :Heart:  .

----------


## icyoh

L ima 14mj i donedavno sam odbijala svaku pomisao na drugo dijete. Najviše radi vremena - ako nemam toliko slobodnog vremena mislila sam da ga je bolje iskoristiti samo na jedno dijete.
No kad vidim L kako uživa u društvu drugih  bebača, kako se MM zbedira svaki put kad dobijem mengu, kako me L razveseli i koliko ga volim...bit će uskoro još jedan (barem   :Grin:  )

----------


## nenaa

Ja sam pred 2-3 mj. baš pomislila kako bi ipak mogli još jedno i to čim prije. 
Jučer mi završio porođajni. Sad da dignem malo prosjek plaće i akcija.

Nadam se da ću krajem godine opet imati trbuščić.

----------


## nenaa

Mislim imam ga i sad, ali trudnički.  :Laughing:

----------


## nenaa

Mislim imam ga i sad, ali *NIJE* trudnički.  :Laughing:

----------


## LuckyB

zbog carskog moram čekati do prvog ročkasa ali za prvi ročkas čim mišek ode spavati momentalno radimo drugo  :Smile:

----------

